# Water Filters



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I've searched the prior threads and have found a ton of useful information in regards to the various water filters. After reading the pros and cons of inline filters vs. under sink filters, I think I've decided on the inline route. The main reason for the decision is there are quite a few of posts talking about taking the filter and placing it in the freezer between outings. This is much easier to do with the inline as opposed to the under sink.

So, what inline filter are you using? I thought I had made up my mind with the Tastepure CX90 but the 4 reviews at Camping World are far from great.

I look forward to hearing what you have.

Paul


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

This is a good one. We currently use the filter from wally world because it's 3gpm. BUT we went camping a couple weeks ago and the water was nasty tasting so I think I'm in the market for a new idea.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

We use this one... http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in.../skunum=16009... sorry I don't know how to shorten this like you guys. We buy it from Holman RV here local and works well so far.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Brad said:


> We use this one... http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in.../skunum=16009... sorry I don't know how to shorten this like you guys. We buy it from Holman RV here local and works well so far.


How is the water flow going through this one? I read in previous threads to try and buy one with at least a 3 gallon per minute flow so I kind of stayed away from the 2 gallon per minute filters.

Paul


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

My area has all but one campground that the water is great. I purchased the Campco inline filter from Kmart. It took the bad taste out of the water completely.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sorry for the hijack, but I have to ask...Do some really drink the water from the tap in the TT?

We have an R/O system at home, so there is no way we could drink or even make coffee with tap water no matter how filtered it was. We do use an external water filter at the CG, but brushing teeth and showering is about it...Bottled drinking water only for this crew!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Sorry for the hijack, but I have to ask...Do some really drink the water from the tap in the TT?
> 
> We have an R/O system at home, so there is no way we could drink or even make coffee with tap water no matter how filtered it was. We do use an external water filter at the CG, but brushing teeth and showering is about it...Bottled drinking water only for this crew!


We've used in line filters and have consumed cg water from New Hampshire through to Prince Edward Island, nary a concern


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Wal-mart inline here. $10-12 and replace it every year.

If I drank bottled water I couldn't complain about gas prices.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

We use a CX-90 and it seems to work fine. I did go read the CW reviews, and yes (hah!) put the pressure regulator on the RV side of the water filter, LOL! We don't have any problems at all with pressure, though.
One thing we did was to ditch all of the connectors that come with it, and just use a short 3' section of fresh water hose (also from CW). It puts less strain on the RV connection.

Good luck!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have used the disposable ones for years with no problem!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We use this one mounted to the sink - very easy to remove, simply unscrew and the water flow is shut off.
http://www.rvwaterfilterstore.com/DWReplaceableCartridge.htm

We always drink from the TT with no issues. I also use a external filter for the entire system, mounts near the water inlet. Never found a reason to purchase bottled water when I am already paying for water service. Make ice with the water and refill our water bottles.

Jared


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We use the Wal-Mart filter also. Make sure you get all the water out of it before you freeze it.









I would drink the water straight from the spigot, it is not something I worry about. I use the filter to keep some of the sediments out of the water system on the camper. I don't want that stuff clogging my lines, or ruining my water heater. I threw away our filter after a trip last year to Gulf State Park in Gulf Shores, AL. When I disconnected it from the spigot, I could see the white filter material inside was now brown. I figured it was in bad shape.

We do usually take some water along, but it is basicly in case the CG water is REALLY bad, or to take in a cooler.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

biga said:


> We use the Wal-Mart filter also. Make sure you get all the water out of it before you freeze it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


biga, OMG the water at Gulf State Park has been horrible for 50 years. I grew up in this area and we used to call it Tea Water in the 60s. My dad had another name for it that I cannot mention here. I know it is full of minerals including iron. It stinks, (Dawn would be pleased with noisome.) When camping at GSP back in the 60s we always brought plenty of drinking water in big jugs. Bottled water was not really available back then!
Once, and only once, my mom cooked grits with that water, oh the pain!

What we have set up in our Outback is an inline external filter from Camping world and a Pure filter on the faucet in the kitchen.

Thanks for bringing back the memory for me!

Billy


----------



## the5ofus (May 1, 2007)

Billy I feel you Pain, I dont like grits!!! Oh sorry, you were talking about the water....lol


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

the5ofus said:


> Billy I feel you Pain, I dont like grits!!! Oh sorry, you were talking about the water....lol


What?







Don't Like Grits?! Here I was thinking people from OK would be normal.


----------



## the5ofus (May 1, 2007)

My wife and kids like them.. but not me. there is just something about wet mush stuff with no flavor......... lol


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

emsley3 said:


> We use this one... http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in.../skunum=16009... sorry I don't know how to shorten this like you guys. We buy it from Holman RV here local and works well so far.


How is the water flow going through this one? I read in previous threads to try and buy one with at least a 3 gallon per minute flow so I kind of stayed away from the 2 gallon per minute filters.

Paul
[/quote]

I've used the same brand filter for several years and am very happy with it. I haven't noticed a water pressure or flow problem while using it, but have never hooked up without it, so I guess I really don't know what the difference is.








It does work while showering, washing dishes, etc. Maybe I couldn't have all taps on at once, but I've never tried it either. I also use it when I fill the onboard tank so I'm always running filtered water.

As for drinking the water, the baby and DW get bottled. Any lemonade, etc or water for me comes from the tap.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Not Yet said:


> We use this one mounted to the sink - very easy to remove, simply unscrew and the water flow is shut off.
> http://www.rvwaterfilterstore.com/DWReplaceableCartridge.htm
> 
> We always drink from the TT with no issues. I also use a external filter for the entire system, mounts near the water inlet. Never found a reason to purchase bottled water when I am already paying for water service. Make ice with the water and refill our water bottles.
> ...


Thanks to everyone for all of the responses and suggestions. I must admit that I really like the setup that Jared has above. I had not even thought about the combination of an inline and undersink setup but that seems ideal after seeing it.

Thanks for the pics Jared, very nice and clean setup you have there.

Thanks again!

Paul


----------

